# Entrance fees etc.



## nikko (Sep 27, 2008)

I have been told by people that have lived here much longer than me that it's possible to get reductions to the likes of the Water Park near Agia Napa. All you have to do is show a utility bill to prove you live here and you get a discount!
A couple of questions:-

First is this true?
If so, and you are renting and the bills have the landlords name on, what other proof is acceptable? ID Card?
Does this apply anywhere else besides Waterworld?


----------



## Phoen1x (Jun 1, 2009)

nikko said:


> I have been told by people that have lived here much longer than me that it's possible to get reductions to the likes of the Water Park near Agia Napa. All you have to do is show a utility bill to prove you live here and you get a discount!
> A couple of questions:-
> 
> First is this true?
> ...


Listening to BFPS radio when on holiday FM 92.1, they were advertising Fasouri water park for 1/2 price for service personnel, or for residents 30% reduction on production of necessary ID, one of which was a Cypriot Driving Licence. Perhaps be the same for Agia Napa....


----------



## Cleo Shahateet (Feb 23, 2009)

The Bird and Animal Park in Coral Bay, Paphos gave us a discount with a utility bill or a Cyprus ID would have worked too. There must be other places that do the same too I just don't of them.


----------



## nikko (Sep 27, 2008)

Thanks for your replies. I guess the best way is just to ask when you go in anywhere.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

nikko said:


> Thanks for your replies. I guess the best way is just to ask when you go in anywhere.


I am often cheeky when I go into shops in the touristy areas. I always ask if there is discount for residents and usually get a fair bit off.
I bought a pair of really nice shoes which were priced at 50euros and I got them for 40euros.
It certainly pays to let people know you are not a tourist in many places.


----------



## nikko (Sep 27, 2008)

Thanks V. Good advice.
Were you a yorkshireman in a previous life?


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

nikko said:


> Thanks V. Good advice.
> Were you a yorkshireman in a previous life?


Ermm How did you guess?

Acutally I am not from Yorkshire by birth but I lived there for 25 years before coming to live here. My hubby is a yorkshireman though, I guess it rubs off :lol:


----------



## Phoen1x (Jun 1, 2009)

Is it true that Yorkshiremen are Scotsmen with the generosity squeezed out of them


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Phoen1x said:


> Is it true that Yorkshiremen are Scotsmen with the generosity squeezed out of them


Actually Scotsmen are not mean any more than Yorkshiremen are. They are just careful.
The bit about them being mean is a nasty rumour spread by the Welsh to disguise the fact that it is they who are the mean ones


----------



## Phoen1x (Jun 1, 2009)

Veronica said:


> Actually Scotsmen are not mean any more than Yorkshiremen are. They are just careful.
> The bit about them being mean is a nasty rumour spread by the Welsh to disguise the fact that it is they who are the mean ones


LOL is there a Cypriot version of the above


----------



## teandto (Jan 6, 2009)

I haven't heard of there being any discounts at waterworld for residents but you can pick pick up discount vouchers if you get friendly with local businesses who waterworld leave discount 20% off vouchers with to encourage sales. 

I know of several scooter hire shops in napa which give out the vouchers to people renting the bikes, and some of the clubs and bars which are affiliated with waterworld should be able to gove you vouchers too.


----------



## nikko (Sep 27, 2008)

Thanks teandto, We don't go to Agia Napa often, only when we have young visitors. I'll be on the trail of discount vouchers.


----------

